# Mystery



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cimarron National Grassland, KS....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/national-grassland-closed-after-mysterious-cattle-deaths-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sour gas would be my first bet... Hydrogen sulfide is common around wells and oilfield production equipment like that, and being heavier than air, it will tend to settle in low places like the cows were found in... especially if the air is still...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Strange.

I have never heard of several head dropping dead and no cause being found. They certainly took all the steps they could to try and find the cause.


----------

